# برنامج رائع للبلى من شركة skf حمل ولاتندم



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 يناير 2009)

هذا البرنامج من شركة skf ملئ بالممزات لاتترد وحمله
افتح ملف جديد وحمل به الأجزاء الثمانية ثم فك الضغط وثتب البرنامج 
وهذا من 1 الى 3 وارجو التفاعل فى المشاركات
مع تحياتى​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 يناير 2009)

معذرة على الخطأ السابق 
وتابعونا​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 يناير 2009)

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابع ​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 يناير 2009)

تـــــــــــــابع لأخر مرة تحميل للبرنامج واستمتع
ولاتنسانا من دعائك ​


----------



## نايف علي (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رفع الله ذكرك وأنار الله دربك

مشاركة قيمة


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ومزيدا من العطاء ..... مشكور اخي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

تسلم على جهودك الطيبة .

تقبل اجمل المنى والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم المبارك
وتقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً


----------



## ahmed morshidy (1 فبراير 2009)

برنامج اكثر من رائع
لك من فائق احترامى وتقديرى


----------



## fmharfoush (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم المبارك
وتقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج المفيد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمودسقا (2 فبراير 2009)

المهندس عبدالناصر زادك الله علما ولكن الملفات لم تفتح معي؟


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 فبراير 2009)

Very Mercy ,ok


----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا*​


----------



## ashrafbadran (2 يونيو 2009)

م / عبد الناصر جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (2 يونيو 2009)

الخ الفاضل/أين هو البرنامج؟


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (2 يونيو 2009)

م.ابراهيم جمعه قال:


> الخ الفاضل/أين هو البرنامج؟


اخى الفاضل البرنامج فى المرفقات جمعها ثم فكها فى ملف واحد
ولكل من مر مرور الكرام على الموضوع له كل تحياتى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل ابراهيم هل تم تنزيل البرنامج ام هناك مشكلة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 يونيو 2009)

ashrafbadran قال:


> م / عبد الناصر جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 اشكرك اخى الفاضل على المرور وتقبل تحياتى​


----------



## محمد سعيد أمين (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج المفيد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (24 يونيو 2009)

الملفات لم تفتح أخي عبدالناصر
هل تعمل مع برنامج معين


----------



## ابو محمود (24 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس عبد الناصر
جزاك الله خيرا
اما بالنسبه للبرنامج فيجب تجميعه فى ملف (الاجزاء الثمانيه) ثم يتم فك الضغط (extract here) وبعدها يظهر لك فولدر اسمه skf افتحه هتلاقى set upوبعد التسطيب ان شاء الله يشتغل
وشكرا للمهندس عبد الناصر
وشكرا للاخوة على سعة صدرهم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 يونيو 2009)

a7med3bdo قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس عبد الناصر
> جزاك الله خيرا
> اما بالنسبه للبرنامج فيجب تجميعه فى ملف (الاجزاء الثمانيه) ثم يتم فك الضغط (extract here) وبعدها يظهر لك فولدر اسمه skf افتحه هتلاقى set upوبعد التسطيب ان شاء الله يشتغل
> وشكرا للمهندس عبد الناصر
> وشكرا للاخوة على سعة صدرهم


لك منى خالص الشكر اخ a7med3bdo احمد عبده


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يونيو 2009)

a7med3bdo قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس عبد الناصر
> جزاك الله خيرا
> اما بالنسبه للبرنامج فيجب تجميعه فى ملف (الاجزاء الثمانيه) ثم يتم فك الضغط (extract here) وبعدها يظهر لك فولدر اسمه skf افتحه هتلاقى set upوبعد التسطيب ان شاء الله يشتغل
> وشكرا للمهندس عبد الناصر
> وشكرا للاخوة على سعة صدرهم


هل بعد توضيح الأخ احمد توجد مشكلة ام انتهت تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة البرنامج روعة وطبعت منه صفح كتيرة اسال الله ان ينفعكم به


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يونيو 2009)

الرابط التالي هو اضافة بسيطة عن الركائز .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18254.html

اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم .

البغدادي


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الرابط التالي هو اضافة بسيطة عن الركائز .
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18254.html
> 
> ...


اشكرم اخى الفاضل / شكرى محمد نورى 
ودائما انتم السباقون ولك تحياتى وتقديرى​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 أغسطس 2009)

مازال عطاؤك مستمرا مشرفنا الفاضل البغدادى لك خالص تحياتى​اخواني المهندسين المحترمين .
ان هذا الموضوع غير مطروح في الملتقى فارجوا المشاهدة فقط وعند الأنتهاء اطلب الرد عليه
من اجل المناقشة والحوار. واعذروني اذا انقطت الكهرباء .
مواصفاته :
الدقة , التسامح , التفاوت , الصنف , السمك , الشريح , الختم , والتسامح الشعاعي , حدود السرعة

ترقيم الجزء , نوع القفص (المحتجز) Gage , الشكل , الحجم , النظافة .

اجزاء المحمل:
1- الكرات Balls .
2- القفص cage .
3- القطر الخارجي والداخلي Outrace and Inrace 







1-الكرات : تصنع من الصلب Steel وتطلى بطبقة Stailess Steel .
اما النوع الثاني الذي انتج حديثا واصبح الشائع الأن كرات السيراميك Ceramic 

وتمتاز عن سابقتها بصلادة اكثر بنسبة 20% وهذا يعني انه اكثر مقاومة للضرر واطول
عمرا وان وزنه اخف بنسبة 50% وينتج اقل احتكاك واقل تأكل للقفص Gage .







البغدادي


----------



## المخترع الصغير (10 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وعلى القوه انشاء الله.


----------



## ben1961 (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## engr.amin (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الجهد والملفات ..............ز


----------



## kamal007 (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك ملف قيم شكرا


----------



## mohameed ismail (17 أغسطس 2009)

* برنامج اكثر من رائع
لك من فائق احترامى وتقديرى*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 أغسطس 2009)

mohameed ismail قال:


> *برنامج اكثر من رائع*
> 
> 
> *لك من فائق احترامى وتقديرى*​


اشكر مرورك الكريم اخى الفاضل دمت بخير دائما


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 أغسطس 2009)

kamal007 قال:


> شكرا لك ملف قيم شكرا


 
شكرا حبيبى على مرورك وكل عام وانت بكل خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 أغسطس 2009)

qppd3 قال:


> يعطيك العافيه وعلى القوه انشاء الله.


 دمت بخير وعافية وقوة وتحدى ان شاء الله


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 أغسطس 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> شكرا على الجهد والملفات ..............ز


 اشكرك اخى الفاضل على المرور الكريم


----------



## medosalem (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى علمك:75:


----------



## osos180 (20 أغسطس 2009)

برنامج جميل جدا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)

medosalem قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى علمك:75:


 كل عام وانت بكل خير وشكرا على المرور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)

osos180 قال:


> برنامج جميل جدا
> شكرا جزيلا


 
نورت الملتقى وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2009)

hazemismaeel2006 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> وبالرك الله بك


 شكرا اخى الفاضل على المرور ومرحبا بك فى ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب​


----------



## م/يوسف (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

hazemismaeel2006 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك يا اخي العزيز


 لكم جميعا تحياتى وشكرا على المرور الكريم​


----------



## سيد على محمد (1 يوليو 2012)

إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا


----------



## sharief (18 يوليو 2012)

شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكر


----------



## سعيد معمل (19 يوليو 2012)

*جارى التحميل ثم التجربة ان شاء الله بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## TAREGB012 (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

